# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Cirebon warning!!!

## koh4ku76

Salam untuk semua....

Setelah sekian lama gak aktif di Koi-s sampe2 sempet lupa perpanjang keanggotaan, akhirnya posting juga disini. Tetapi kebetulan posting saya kali ini topik nya agak gak enak tapi saya rasa saya berkewajiban untuk mem-posting masalah ini.

Saat ini, hobiis Koi Cirebon cukup berkembang, baik jumlah hobiis yang bertambah maupun keseriusan masing2 hobiis terhadab hobi koi ini. Hanya saja ada beberapa kali insiden yang saya rasa semakin lama semakin mengganggu dan saya rasa perlu untuk kita selesaikan bersama, karena ini bukan saja menyangkut hobiis Cirebon sendiri, tetapi hobiis dari kota2 lain juga.
Insiden ini dimulai sudah cukup lama, dengan munculnya salah satu penjual Koi dari Cirebon yang tidak akan saya sebutkan disini namanya. Dia mulai berjualan via forum breeder koi dan sampai saat ini sudah beberapa kali berganti nama. Pedagang ini kemudian mulai membuat beberapa kasus, antara lain misalnya ikan sudah dibayar tapi tidak dikirim, ikan sakit dikirim, ikan yg dikirim tidak sesuai dengan apa yg ditawarkan. Bahkan ada juga kasus dimana dia belanja peralatan koi tetapi kemudian tidak dibayar. Jujur sampai saat ini saya sendiri belum pernah bertemu langsung dengan org ini, tetapi beberapa dari rekan hobiis Cirebon banyak yg kenal dan ada juga yang sudah menjadi korban nya.

Kenapa saya merasa harus mem-posting ini? 
Dalam melakukan penjualannya, pedagang ini atau kita sebut Mr T, seringkali mengaku ngaku kenal dekat dengan komunitas Cirebon (Cirebon Koi Club). Hal ini merugikan kami sebagai komunitas di CIrebon baik langsung maupun tidak langsung. Alasan lainnya adalah bahwa sd saat ini, jumlah pedangang koi di Cirebon juga mulai berkembang, hal2 ini akan sangat merugikan mereka yang berjualan dengan sungguh2 karena mereka secara langsung maupun tidak langsung akan ikut jelek reputasinya mengingat di Cirebon saat ini pedagang koi masih bisa dihitung jumlahnya.

Jadi, dengan postingan saya ini, saya harap agar semua bisa berhati hati dalam melakukan transaksi dengan MR T ini, agar tidak lagi ada insiden2 lainnya yang bisa merugikan hobiis yang bersangkutan ataupun komunitas hobiis Cirebon secara tidak langsung.
Saya harap postingan saya ini bisa disikapi dengan bijak sehingga bisa menyelesaikan masalah2 di atas.
Maaf kalau postingan saya ini mengganggu.

Salam
Wijaya Mulya Putra

----------


## ademilanforever

Mantap pak Wi.....

----------


## rvidella

sebutin aja namanya mr T .... apa itu Pak Trisna ... apa itu Gaban Koi yang dimaksud?

kalo mr T kan ga kelihatan siapa ....

bisa aja Mr The Dodo Koi gimane????

jaga reputasi dan nama baik paling susah ....

KOHAKU76 ini saya perkenalkan namanya Pak Wijaya Mulya Putra ... Calon tunggal Ketua Cirebon Koi Club juga salah satu Board of Directors dari Lengkong Koi Farm huaaaa keyeeeeeen  :Tape2:

----------


## GAPS

> sebutin aja namanya mr T .... apa itu Pak Trisna ... apa itu Gaban Koi yang dimaksud?
> 
> kalo mr T kan ga kelihatan siapa ....
> 
> bisa aja Mr The Dodo Koi gimane????
> 
> jaga reputasi dan nama baik paling susah ....
> 
> KOHAKU76 ini saya perkenalkan namanya Pak Wijaya Mulya Putra ... Calon tunggal Ketua Cirebon Koi Club juga salah satu Board of Directors dari Lengkong Koi Farm huaaaa keyeeeeeen


betul kata om dodo mr.T itu mr.Trisna alias gabankoi alias lovekoi...kalau Mr.the dodokoi kasusnya beda...kalau pijit susah bayar..om dodooooooooo..pijet yuuuuuuuuuuuuu......hahahahahahaha

----------


## afarazi

:Thumb:  biar jadi peringatan untuk orang yang bersangkutan

----------


## showa_08

newbie ikut mendukunglah.............  :Thumb:

----------


## RafflesG

ikut prihatin, gara-gara nila setitik, rusak susu sebelanga

----------


## rvidella

tapi biar fair kalo pak trisna atau pak gabankoi bisa jelaskan disini 

jadi kita pembaca bisa lihat dari 2 sisi ....

kalo saya sih cuman tanya

dulu saya sama pak trisna ada transaksi rp 2,7jt .... ikan sudah saya bawa ke cirebon .... dan ikannya sudah diambil sama tukan becak langganan pak trisna .... terus katanya pak trisna sudah titipkan uangnya ke supirnya suruh setor ke bank ... tapi uangnya dibawa kabur sama supirnya dan sampe sekarang juga lagi di urusin ama pak trisna-nya .... sms sama telp tidak pernah dibalas sampe sekarang

itu ceritaku ... apa ceritamu?

----------


## edwin

User pernah kena sanksi lelang lebih dari 1x di forum ini.
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...999#post343999

----------


## donredjia

Salam hangat untuk semua...

Perkenalkan saya redjia, masih nubie di dunia koi..., apa yang disampaikan oleh Pak Wijaya pernah saya alami, jadi bukan gosip.... 

Awalnya saya percaya karena pada saat transaksi pertama dengan oknum semuanya berjalan lancar. Namun, pada saat oknum menawarkan beberapa koi lainnya saya tidak mempunyai pikiran buruk bahwa ikan tidak kunjung dikirim. Sama seperti Om Dodo, pada saat saya hubungi HP Oknum tidak aktif, kalaupun nyambung pasti mendapatkan jawaban template yang sama "punten, koi-koinya sakit, masih dikarantina atau saya lagi dinas keluar"  :Frusty: - Sekarang sudah hampir setahun koi-koi tidak dikirim juga, sampai saya minta tolong kenalan di Bandung yang kebetulan ada transaksi juga dengan oknum untuk menyelesaikan hal ini, tapi sampai sekarang masih pending juga tidak ada penyelesaiannya, kalopun ada yang dikirim tapi berbeda dengan apa yang ditawarkan dan sedang dalam kondisi sakit  :Wacko: 

Terus terang kejadian ini sangat tidak nyaman bagi saya, dan saya harapkan tidak terjadi pada orang lain, janganlah kepercayaan, kebersamaan kita ini dirusak oleh uang/materi yang tidak seberapa, materi bisa dicari, persahabatan dan kebersamaan tidak bisa dibeli.... :Hug:  Sampai suatu ketika saya mengambil asagi lagi dari hobiis di Cirebon, sebelumnya sih agak was-was, sampai2 saya menanyakan "apakah kenal dengan Mr. T?" Kalo bole jujur ya itu membuat saya males dan berpikir 1.567.456 kali untuk ambil ikan dari hobiis dari Cirebon  :Becky: , karena takut mengalami kejadian yang sama.

Semoga hal ini tidak terjadi lagi, dan yang bersangkutan cukup berani untuk mengakui perbuatannya dan memperbaiki damage yang terjadi dari ulahnya tersebut.

Salam hangat dan tetap semangat!

----------


## koh4ku76

> Terus terang kejadian ini sangat tidak nyaman bagi saya, dan saya harapkan tidak terjadi pada orang lain, janganlah kepercayaan, kebersamaan kita ini dirusak oleh uang/materi yang tidak seberapa, materi bisa dicari, persahabatan dan kebersamaan tidak bisa dibeli.... Sampai suatu ketika saya mengambil asagi lagi dari hobiis di Cirebon, sebelumnya sih agak was-was, sampai2 saya menanyakan "apakah kenal dengan Mr. T?" Kalo bole jujur ya itu membuat saya males dan berpikir 1.567.456 kali untuk ambil ikan dari hobiis dari Cirebon , karena takut mengalami kejadian yang sama.
> 
> Semoga hal ini tidak terjadi lagi, dan yang bersangkutan cukup berani untuk mengakui perbuatannya dan memperbaiki damage yang terjadi dari ulahnya tersebut.
> 
> Salam hangat dan tetap semangat!


Jadi sekarang udh clear kan Om.....jangan ragu2 untuk beli ikan di Cirebon, karena cuma Mr T ini yg bermasalah, yang lain kredible kok om.

----------


## koisfansbdg

thanks for the info

----------


## h3ln1k

hehehe emang topp om gaban ni kalo bikin crita dari yg sakit opname,dibuntutin rampok,katanya udah tt tapi duit ga masuk2 sampe berhari hari udah kapok saya berurusan ama om yg satu ini  ::  smoga om gaban kembali ke jalan yang benar .....

----------


## donredjia

> Jadi sekarang udh clear kan Om.....jangan ragu2 untuk beli ikan di Cirebon, karena cuma Mr T ini yg bermasalah, yang lain kredible kok om.


Betul Om, yang lain oke... hanya saja kalo oknum yang bersangkutan kerap ganti-ganti nama ya agak membingungkan buat buyer di luar kota Cirebon seperti saya. 

Saya lega Pak Wijaya membuka permasalahan ini, karena saya sendiri sudah sempat discussed dengan Om Dodo dan Om Alex perihal ini  ::  - mudah-mudahan jadi pengalaman buat semua...

----------


## donredjia

> Jadi sekarang udh clear kan Om.....jangan ragu2 untuk beli ikan di Cirebon, karena cuma Mr T ini yg bermasalah, yang lain kredible kok om.


Betul Om, yang lain oke... hanya saja kalo oknum yang bersangkutan kerap ganti-ganti nama ya agak membingungkan buat buyer di luar kota Cirebon seperti saya. 

Saya lega Pak Wijaya membuka permasalahan ini, karena saya sendiri sudah sempat discussed dengan Om Dodo dan Om Alex perihal ini  ::  - mudah-mudahan jadi pengalaman buat semua...

----------


## Lakewood

Mr.T oh mr.T  :Scared:

----------


## koh4ku76

> Betul Om, yang lain oke... hanya saja kalo oknum yang bersangkutan kerap ganti-ganti nama ya agak membingungkan buat buyer di luar kota Cirebon seperti saya. 
> 
> Saya lega Pak Wijaya membuka permasalahan ini, karena saya sendiri sudah sempat discussed dengan Om Dodo dan Om Alex perihal ini  - mudah-mudahan jadi pengalaman buat semua...


Ya, yang penting lebih hati2 aja om. boleh tanya2 kami2 dulu yg di Cirebon kalau om kebetulan mau beli dari pedagang sini. Paling tidak, kalau kebetulan kami tahu,  kami bisa kasih info apakah pedagang tsb rekomended atau tidak.

Oh ya, satu lagi....
Buat Mr T, or Mr G, or siapapun nama aliasnya, saya akan sangat senang apabila anda bisa bertemu dengan kami2 (komunitas hobiis Koi Cirebon) agar bisa mengklarifikasi masalah ini.
Saya sudah pegang data anda, no hp, alamat, nick di forum tetangga dsb sampai list korban2 nya. 
Kalaupun tidak mau ketemu dengan kami2, paling gak tolong jangan diulangi perbuatan tidak terpuji seperti yg lalu2. Malu mas sama anak nanti kalo mereka sudah besar2.

Salam

----------


## joni jkt

salam om trisna ganteng baik hati, mudah2an dibaca yah guys biar tau masih ada yg sayang dan peduli dengan beliau yang serba kekurangan ini.....sudah lewat jam 3 dari batas terakhir yg kita tentukan tgl 30-mei-2012 pukul 15;00;00  untuk refund uang saya sebesar 6,5juta untuk pembelian ikan "ngehek"..jujur aja om trisna ini sudah di luar kemampuan saya untuk mencegah hal yang akan terjadi di depan nanti jikalau uang saya sebesar 6,5juta tidak di kembalikan. siapa tau kita bisa ketemu nanti di cirebon atau di show2 ikan lainnya om trisna kalaupun tidak ketemu saya yang akan datangi anda tentunya dengan pasukan "sharivan" saya dan pada saat itu saya akan "baptis" anda dengan tangan saya sendiri tentunya lagi di bantu sama pasukan "sharivan" saya sekali lagi, trims. untuk pak wijaya, maaf yah pak kalau ada posting saya yang tidak berkenan atau terlalu kasar dan untuk teman-teman yang lain thanks buat perhatiannya, regard......                                                                                                             salam hangat untuk om trisna dari orang-orang yang mengasihi anda

----------


## gizza

Trimakasih pak wi utk info yg bermanfaatt.... Pak,boleh mnta no tlpon atw pin bb nya?tq

----------


## demmy

:Wacko:  :Wacko:  Amat sangat disayangkan...... Tolonglah pak Trisna diselesaikan dgn baik-baik, tidak ada untungnya Anda berbuat seperti itu...

----------


## GAPS

> salam om trisna ganteng baik hati, mudah2an dibaca yah guys biar tau masih ada yg sayang dan peduli dengan beliau yang serba kekurangan ini.....sudah lewat jam 3 dari batas terakhir yg kita tentukan tgl 30-mei-2012 pukul 15;00;00  untuk refund uang saya sebesar 6,5juta untuk pembelian ikan "ngehek"..jujur aja om trisna ini sudah di luar kemampuan saya untuk mencegah hal yang akan terjadi di depan nanti jikalau uang saya sebesar 6,5juta tidak di kembalikan. siapa tau kita bisa ketemu nanti di cirebon atau di show2 ikan lainnya om trisna kalaupun tidak ketemu saya yang akan datangi anda tentunya dengan pasukan "sharivan" saya dan pada saat itu saya akan "baptis" anda dengan tangan saya sendiri tentunya lagi di bantu sama pasukan "sharivan" saya sekali lagi, trims. untuk pak wijaya, maaf yah pak kalau ada posting saya yang tidak berkenan atau terlalu kasar dan untuk teman-teman yang lain thanks buat perhatiannya, regard......                                                                                                             salam hangat untuk om trisna dari orang-orang yang mengasihi anda


om kalau butuh bantuan nyari alamat trisna bisa saya tunjukin,barangkali om mau menyelesaikan masalah..kami dr cirebon koi club siap membantu...tq

----------


## joni jkt

> om kalau butuh bantuan nyari alamat trisna bisa saya tunjukin,barangkali om mau menyelesaikan masalah..kami dr cirebon koi club siap membantu...tq


sebelumnya saya ucapkan banyak terima kasih buat saudara2 dari koi's terutama cirebonkoiclub buat om GAPS dan pak Demmy, saya lihat langkah selanjutnya dari pak trisna yg menjanjikan besok tgl 31-mei-2012 sampai jam 11;00;00 WIB akan melakukan refund penuh atas semua tanggung jawab nya jika melebihi batas waktu tersebut di atas akan saya lakukan tindakan lanjutan pak. mungkin seperti yang pak GAPS tawarkan, atau saya akan mencoba bbrp shock therapy. anyway  thanks buat KOI's dengan sangat hormat saya acungkan jempol buat mereka yang berani ungkapkan kejadian ini.                              regard

----------


## donredjia

> sebelumnya saya ucapkan banyak terima kasih buat saudara2 dari koi's terutama cirebonkoiclub buat om GAPS dan pak Demmy, saya lihat langkah selanjutnya dari pak trisna yg menjanjikan besok tgl 31-mei-2012 sampai jam 11;00;00 WIB akan melakukan refund penuh atas semua tanggung jawab nya jika melebihi batas waktu tersebut di atas akan saya lakukan tindakan lanjutan pak. mungkin seperti yang pak GAPS tawarkan, atau saya akan mencoba bbrp shock therapy. anyway  thanks buat KOI's dengan sangat hormat saya acungkan jempol buat mereka yang berani ungkapkan kejadian ini.                              regard


Waah mantabs neeh..., bisa ajuin gugatan ganti rugi class action mengingat korbannya sepertinya sudah lumayan banyak...., atau kalau mau perbuatan pidana penipuan biar diurus sama polisi langsung... - saya ikutan om!

----------


## jhnsone

> Waah mantabs neeh..., bisa ajuin gugatan ganti rugi class action mengingat korbannya sepertinya sudah lumayan banyak...., atau kalau mau perbuatan pidana penipuan biar diurus sama polisi langsung... - saya ikutan om!


pertama kali dalam dunia per-koi-an, gara2 koi urusan ama polisi  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## donredjia

> pertama kali dalam dunia per-koi-an, gara2 koi urusan ama polisi


Sebenarnya bisa tanpa polisi Om, asalkan yang bersangkutan bersedia menyelesaikan secara baik-baik dan tidak sekali-kali mengulani perbuatan tidak tercela itu

----------


## tonitops

Diposting foto orangnya dong om!!!biar newbie ga jadi korban berikutnya....

----------


## rvidella

kalo aahli hukum sudah posting emang kiblatnya ke meja hijau ya don ....

mau donkkkk dibalikkin uangnya aku .....  :Whistle:

----------


## donredjia

> Diposting foto orangnya dong om!!!biar newbie ga jadi korban berikutnya....


Kalo poto oknumnya saya gak punya Om, karena transaksi dilakukan berdasarkan kepercayaan aja..., belum pernah ketemu orangnya or ada potonya.

----------


## joni jkt

> kalo aahli hukum sudah posting emang kiblatnya ke meja hijau ya don ....
> 
> mau donkkkk dibalikkin uangnya aku .....


betul om dodo kalo sudah sangat mengganggu sekali lebih baik ambil jalur hukum aja, alias kita tinggal tunggu di kantor polisi aja nanti biar di jemput sama pak polisi soalnya beliau ini indikasinya sudah menuju ke penipuan, nanti kita gantian hitungin gigi nya beliau di kantor polisi......... :Becky:  :Becky: . sekedar info om do, yang saya dengar beliau pernah bicara sama saya kalau mau ke auction skc hari minggu besok tgl 3-juni-2012 coba om do cari info sama teman-teman di bandung

----------


## bobby alexander

> Diposting foto orangnya dong om!!!biar newbie ga jadi korban berikutnya....


apa yang ini???

----------


## agungmahendra

newbie mohon ijin nyimak om-om semua  :Photo: 

_salam hangat dari bandung_

----------


## donredjia

> kalo aahli hukum sudah posting emang kiblatnya ke meja hijau ya don ....
> 
> mau donkkkk dibalikkin uangnya aku .....


Hahahaha, Kang Dodo bisa aja...., abis daripada ngerugiin orang banyak dan mencemarkan nama baik para hobiis koi Cirebon ....

Potonya gak bisa kebuka euy... :Ohwell:

----------


## Gugun Saja

Ampunn Pa Ketuu, sy juga nama dpn'a G ... tpi saya mah org baruu jdi ga tau opo opo  ::

----------


## demmy

Aduh... Om dodo yg baik hati bgitu aja msh tega dikerjain... Bener" keterlaluan ni orng...

----------


## monscine

> Kalo bole jujur ya itu membuat saya males dan berpikir *1.567.456 kali* untuk ambil ikan dari hobiis dari Cirebon , karena takut mengalami kejadian yang sama.
> 
> Salam hangat dan tetap semangat!


Hehehe...om Don...mikirnya banyak amat yakkk  :Tongue:

----------


## monscine

> hehehe emang topp om gaban ni kalo bikin crita dari yg sakit opname,dibuntutin rampok,katanya udah tt tapi duit ga masuk2 sampe berhari hari udah kapok saya berurusan ama om yg satu ini  smoga om gaban kembali ke jalan yang benar .....


Oalahhh....om helmy termasuk pasiennya yaaa???  :Tsk:

----------


## monscine

> Diposting foto orangnya dong om!!!biar newbie ga jadi korban berikutnya....


ada baiknya ini dilakukan nih, supaya bisa tau semua ya

----------


## donredjia

> Hehehe...om Don...mikirnya banyak amat yakkk


Heehehe, biar seru aja Om...., daripa ngibulin orang-orang seperti oknum, lebih baik mikir berjuta2 kali untuk jangan melakukan tindakan seperti itu... :Cool2:

----------


## koh4ku76

> Trimakasih pak wi utk info yg bermanfaatt.... Pak,boleh mnta no tlpon atw pin bb nya?tq


Boleh, via pm aja om....

----------


## bohemian

Om2, mumpung topiknya membahas dealer nakal, apa bisa share yang lainnya? Supaya saya dan rekan lainnya bisa tidak terkena kejadian yang merugikan. Terima kasih

----------


## Gold Eagle

Welehhh... welehhhh... welehhhhh...

Kayaknya sekarang saya lagi dikerjain nih ama Boss Trisna...

Bener info Om Joni, dia bilang dapat undangan Sakai Auction tgl 3 trus setelah itu mau ke JKC untuk ambil ikannya abis itu baru pulang ke Cirebon ....
Capek dehhhh....

Tks info & sharing nya Om om....

----------


## koisfansbdg

walah ada korban lagi???
kalo korbannya udah banyak, itu namanya penyakit

----------


## praZ

saya sih pernah ngebid di BK, hageshiro, setelah datang ikan agak kurang sehat dan hitamnya tidak setebal di foto, selang berapa saat kemudian (setelah dipelihara) kepala tertutup (ternyata hasil kerokan) dan cenderung soragoi daripada hageshiro -> ga tau ini salahnya pembeli atau curangnya penjual masih newbie soalnya

waktu sy bid di BK waktu itu namanya masih "Penci*** Koi" tetapi sekarang nomor hpnya digunakan oleh ID "Lo** Koi" -> ga tau apakah ini orang yang sama yang dimaksud di thread ini

harga sih ga seberapa tapi sekarang ya itu agak males kalau ambil dari cirebon hehehe (males ribut2 urusan koi, kan tujuan meliahara koi buat ngilangin kepenatan akibat rutinitas hidup)

----------


## apri2005

Semoga orang-orang seperti Mr.T tidak tumbuh seperti jamur ganas di tubuh para teman-teman komunitas Cirebon. yang begini ni yang bikin takut ikut bid online :Frown: , mudah2an yang kaya begini bisa segera diobati, biar tidak merusak citra para penjual dan dealer koi di Indonesia..   :Juggle:

----------


## gerryochiba

mungkin enaknya di mediasi antara pihak cirebon dan juga pihak buyer...cari win win solution...dan pastikan dia tidak berbuat seperti itu lagi...demikian...

----------


## koh4ku76

> waktu sy bid di BK waktu itu namanya masih "Penci*** Koi" tetapi sekarang nomor hpnya digunakan oleh ID "Lo** Koi" -> ga tau apakah ini orang yang sama yang dimaksud di thread ini
> 
> harga sih ga seberapa tapi sekarang ya itu agak males kalau ambil dari cirebon hehehe (males ribut2 urusan koi, kan tujuan meliahara koi buat ngilangin kepenatan akibat rutinitas hidup)


Nah, ini nih dampaknya. Jangan sampe ada cap "Cirebon" semuanya tukang tipu......Kasihan pedagang yg lain yg gak punya salah apa2. Saya harap om bisa menanggapi masalah nin dengan bijaksana. Karena itu saya angkat topik ini di forum ini.

----------


## joni jkt

> saya sih pernah ngebid di BK, hageshiro, setelah datang ikan agak kurang sehat dan hitamnya tidak setebal di foto, selang berapa saat kemudian (setelah dipelihara) kepala tertutup (ternyata hasil kerokan) dan cenderung soragoi daripada hageshiro -> ga tau ini salahnya pembeli atau curangnya penjual masih newbie soalnya
> 
> waktu sy bid di BK waktu itu namanya masih "Penci*** Koi" tetapi sekarang nomor hpnya digunakan oleh ID "Lo** Koi" -> ga tau apakah ini orang yang sama yang dimaksud di thread ini
> 
> harga sih ga seberapa tapi sekarang ya itu agak males kalau ambil dari cirebon hehehe (males ribut2 urusan koi, kan tujuan meliahara koi buat ngilangin kepenatan akibat rutinitas hidup)


klarifikasi sedikit om, sebenarnya yang jadi problem di sini adalah pribadi jadi bukan dari daerah mana oknum tsb berasal, jadi menurut saya lebih baik kita bahas pribadi saja jangan bawa-bawa "daerah'  ::

----------


## demmy

waduh ternyata nambah lagi ni list korbannya...  :Jaw:  :Jaw:

----------


## agungmahendra

kalo newbie boleh saran, mending Cirebon koi club ato paguyuban koi cirebon bikin page social network yang berisikan list-list para pedagang koi dari cirebon yang reccomended beserta kontaknya, disitu pula khusus jual beli serta posting koi-koi dari cirebon,,selain yang terdaftar disitu berarti not recommended,,buat meminimalisir rusak susu sebelangga aja sih. cuman pihak paguyuban koi cirebon harus benar2 selektif pada petani yang mau daftar disitu atau mau mejeng nama disitu, kalau sekiranya tidak bakal trusted,,mending ga usah dimasukin..saran aja  :Love:

----------


## Gugun Saja

Cirebon ku Sayang Cirebon Ku Malang, ulah satu org imbas'a nama daerah yg dicap jelek ... Dasarr kamprett GABAN  ::

----------


## praZ

> klarifikasi sedikit om, sebenarnya yang jadi problem di sini adalah pribadi jadi bukan dari daerah mana oknum tsb berasal, jadi menurut saya lebih baik kita bahas pribadi saja jangan bawa-bawa "daerah'


ya betul om, cuma karena saya di jakarta jadi cuma bisa beli "online" ... dan karena dunia "online" itu sifatnya "anonymous" yah mau gak mau nyerempet ke "daerah"nya, ini sih impactnya om ga ada maksud apa-apa hehehe

----------


## RafflesG

setuju Om Praz, kelakuan negatif 1 orang bisa merusak nama baik daerah. Karena kebiasaan opini public kita yg sering men generalisasi suatu masalah, terutama hobiis koi yg emang belum mengerti situasi dan kondisi lapangan. Semoga masalah ini bisa di selesaikan dengan baik

----------


## donredjia

> kalo newbie boleh saran, mending Cirebon koi club ato paguyuban koi cirebon bikin page social network yang berisikan list-list para pedagang koi dari cirebon yang reccomended beserta kontaknya, disitu pula khusus jual beli serta posting koi-koi dari cirebon,,selain yang terdaftar disitu berarti not recommended,,buat meminimalisir rusak susu sebelangga aja sih. cuman pihak paguyuban koi cirebon harus benar2 selektif pada petani yang mau daftar disitu atau mau mejeng nama disitu, kalau sekiranya tidak bakal trusted,,mending ga usah dimasukin..saran aja


Setuju om..., tapi anehnya di BK dia bisa jadi recommend seller....

----------

